# Best place to buy a tower blind ready to use?



## yotecall'r (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a "ready to use" tower blind anywhere in the Dakotas or maybe MN??? I'm looking for something good sized (minimum 5x6' blind) and probably 10-12ft tall. Willing to spend up to $2,000 or so. Please let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

North Country Mercantile in Minot Has them available. 701-838-0081


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but Cabelas has them, I thing Mills Fleet Farm in Fargo does too.

http://www.cabelas.com/tower-box-blinds.shtml

huntin1


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

There's a place just north of Little Falls, MN on Hwy 10 a mile or so south of where 371 splits off. They have some. Sorry, that I don't recall the name.


----------

